# 9 week out



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

hello bro i'm italian body builder, what do you think about my precontest diet??:

1: 250g white egg+15pr whey protein+70 oat flock+ 25peanut butter

2: 160g thuna +10g flax oil+100vegetables

3: 133 chicken+400g broccoli+10oil flax+4 wasa fibres

4: 1 apple+ 133 chicken

5ost wo 50 whey+20 dextrose

6: 400 broccoli+250 fish+10 flax oil

pre bad 300 white egg

this is my 1th day the 2th i delete 35 g oat and wasa fibres the 3th and 4th i delete 55 goat and 10 peanut butter

And then again from the first day..

sorry for me language;-)

now i'm 167cm x 178,5lbs bf 8%

8 week trenbo acetat+enantat

+40mg day winstrol

please let me know;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

So your just over 5ft5 81kg 8%bf, get some pics up mate people help you better then.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

Con said:


> So your just over 5ft5 81kg 8%bf, get some pics up mate people help you better then.


ok bro


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

pics


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

my problem are fat abdominal and in the side.. and low back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow your in better shape than me at 6 weeks out and your 9 weeks out:mad:

I dont know bro its all obviously working for you just dont peak too early.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

o thanks bro, but what do you think about my diet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you need to schedule a day of higher carbs to refeed your body.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

ok 1-2 meal a week i think is the best way.

i add pics in 2 o 3 week;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

definatly very good for 8 weeks out from your show mate...

as Con has said i would schedule in a refeed meal once a week this will help raise the metabolism...

can i ask why you are using Tren acetate and enthanate


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

yes bro i have tren mix with 150mg/ml

are

30 hexahidroxi 60 acetat 60 enant.

is no good for you?

i think to make 300mg a week with 40 winstrol oral day

no efe no clen i want to cut only with the diet.

what do you think bro?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would not use tren ace for that length of time, if you can get in the condition you are in now with that low aount of gear then i say go for it mate much better than using loads


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

o yeah bro ..what i recommend me for this 9 week?

i think:

1-9 boldenon 400 primobolan 400

5-9 trenbolon 300

5-9 winstrol oral 40 mg day

what is your council?

testo it's for me very dangerous...

I fill with water as a ball

in the past i use boldenon but i don't look great earnings..

in this contest i must to be very in shape, this is europe contest..

thanks for all.!


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i would not use tren ace for that length of time, if you can get in the condition you are in now with that low aount of gear then i say go for it mate much better than using loads


what mean you say "using load"?


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

other... i start so..

1-6 300 trenbolon

1-9 boldenon

4-9 primobolan+masteron+winstrol..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

using loads = using alot | using great amounts


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> using loads = using alot | using great amounts


mmh, high dosage?


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

i can try...

1-9 600 boldenon

1-5 150 tri tren ester

1-8 300 primobolan

5-9 50 tren acet eod

6-9 winstrol oral 30+anavar 30.

what we think?

tomorrow i want to beginn my perfect ccontest cicle.

boldenon it's important?


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

a yes..

i use 4 ui hgh everyday for 5 days and 2 stop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

from your picture things are going ok so why change anything?? i cannot advice you as i do not know how you react to different compounds, what i use is tailored for how i react to a prep diet this could be totally different from you


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

ok bro,

Up to 3 weeks from today I only used 40 winstrol oral and gh

I would like to start tomorrow in this way:

1-6 300 tren mix

1-6 primobolan 300

6-9 50 tren acetat ed

6-9 40 win oral-anavar oral 30mg

2,5 ui gh in the morning and 2,5 pre workout until the 6 week

1mg arimidex day beginn am7 week

novadex during cicle 40mg

proviron 50 for the 1-2-3 week and 100 for the rest

i don't use testo because is very dangerous for me.. my bodyIs filled with water..

so what do you think about this pre contest?You think that the diet I wrote might well go to the end?I ask what you think of my program;-)

sorry for all this question..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well first off i think you are using to many SERMS/AI's way to soon...

why are you using 1mg adex ed 7 weeks out and 40mg of nolvadex and Proviron??

so i am confused are you 9 weeks out from your show?? if you are then all you need to use for the next 4 weeks is the Primo and Tren Mix at the dose you have mentioned.

then at 5 weeks out add the Winny and some masteron into the mix, also add 1mg of Adex ed..

at 2 weeks out add 150mg of proviron ed, continue the GH although i would not split the shots just take it all before am cardio then stop this 5-7days out from the show....

if your diet is working and from the picture you have posted it is there is no need to change it


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

ok bro very well!

the last answer.. if i use for the first 4 week 250 mg sustanon it's a good choice other?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you said you cannot use Test?


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

ok yes, but if is very important i add for m cicle.. only is necessary..


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I can see hardening up right at the end being a problem if your already hitting every thing possible to harden you up.

Personally i would just go basic and not worry about water until 4-6 weeks out and then hit the winstrol and the things like proviron to finish your look off, no point walking around like a rock at 9 weeks out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my current pre-comp run in i used only Sus for the first 8 weeks then hardening drugs like MT/Masteron/Prop in the final 4 weeks....

as for sus being necessary well that is down to the individual as steroids only retain the muscle whilst dieting so you can do this without test..


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

ok for this contest i don't use testo. i try without.

Thank you all ,who have spoken to my 3d,And keep up to date on my findings with photos.

thanks!

i'm ready for start in my contest i like to win!

i add another pic without carbs up 4 days.

sorry for my pants;-)-


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

It's not the pants that worry me, it''s the dress hanging up behind you 

You're looking great and with paul's advice you are going to look great come the day of the show, don't worry too much I'm sure you'll come in fine.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

hahahaha this is to my girl;-)

thanks but this is my first competition and

I fear to make some mistakes and I always think that what I do is wrong...

I think it is important to keep the way choice...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Your doing great for 6 weeks out, just be carefull you dont peak to early.


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Your doing great for 6 weeks out, just be carefull you dont peak to early.


ok bro i respect my program As if it were the Bible;-)


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking V good!


----------



## body-evolution (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks bro,

You keep updated on my condition!!


----------

